# Kaufberatung: Cannondale Flash F1 oder Flash 4 Carbon



## chozen (25. Februar 2012)

Hi,

bin im Moment am schwanken ob ich ein Flash F1 (Alu und Lefty) oder ein Flash 4 Carbon (Fatty) kaufe. Was würdet Ihr empfehlen? Ich bn früher mal eine Fatty gefahren war auch recht zufrieden, aber alle erzählen von der Feinfühligkeit der Lefty und dass Sie es auf alle Fälle wert sei. Budget gibt aber kein Flashf F2 Carbon her  Also was tun?


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Februar 2012)

die technik von fatty und lefty sind gleich. 
nur hast du mit der lefty mehr federweg.

ich würde mich wohl für carbonrahmen + fatty entscheiden.
grund dafür sind mehrere vorhandene laufradsätze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (25. Februar 2012)

Ich fahre das sehr ähnliche Cannondale FLash F1 aus 2011 und bin noch immer damit zufrieden.
Für den Preis gut ausgestattet, stylisch und relativ leicht.
Die Gabel finde ich geil!!!!

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## chozen (26. Februar 2012)

Dann muss ja nur noch mein Cube weg  bei 180 und Sl 83 liege ich mit M doch richtig oder?

@Rennmaus: welchen Durchmesser hat denn der standardlenker?


----------



## Renn Maus (26. Februar 2012)

Oversized 31,8mm Klemmdurchmesser.


----------



## chrikoh (26. Februar 2012)

Mein Flash4 Carbon kaufen 
Ist auch Grösse"M" und müsste passen


----------



## chozen (26. Februar 2012)

Ich glaube ich werde dem Alu treu bleiben, Carbon am Zeitfahrrad find ich gut aber am MTB hab ich da so kein gutes Gefühl


----------



## Fettpresse (8. Mai 2012)

Moin,

also ich fahre das Flash 4 Carbon mit Fatty seit Anfang 2012. Und ich bin mehr als zufrieden, mit der Kombination. Der Rahmen ist einfach Klasse, überzeugt mich unheimlich durch seine enorme  Steifigkeit. Der Antritt und die Kraftübertragung ans Hinterad ist dadurch einfach enorm. 

Das Bike ist im Konzept (Race Mountain-bike) perfekt.  

Überlegt mal: Nur der Rahmen wiegt 950 Gramm, dass sind eigentlich Rennradwerte. 

Ich finds einfach nur Giftig und Geil, und würde es jederzeit wieder kaufen.   

Außerdem ist die Werterhaltung am Gebrauchtmarkt bei Cannondale enorm.


----------



## hooliemoolie (8. Mai 2012)

Fahre im moment auch ein Flash Alu und werde mir ende des Jahres einen neuns holen denke es wird ein Flash 2 oder Scalpel 2 .Habe bis vor einen Jahr auch auf Alu geschworden aber mitlerweile ärger ich ,das ich mir nicht direkt ein Carbon Flash geholt habe.


----------



## Christian-Karl (30. Mai 2012)

warum willst nicht das 2012er haben, ich weiß nicht mal mehr ob das 2011 verfügbar ist.
das 2012 hat die doppelschweißnähte usw. Vielleicht wird das 2011er mal ein Klassiker, die Stimmen waren aber im Forum nicht die besten im Vergleich zum 2010er und scheinbar dürfte es bei Cannondale was bewirkt haben. Bei einem guten Händler bekommt man paar Prozente bzw. kann die Ausstattung noch verändern ohne zu tief in die Tasche zu greifen.

Meine Freundin hat die Fatty und ich die Lefty. beide finde ich sehr super.
Die Fatty wird noch etwas härter beim feststellen. 

Du musst einfach dein Einsatzgebiet wissen. Die Lefty nachrüsten ist halt schon preislich brutal. Für uns beide passts perfekt.


----------



## Christian-Karl (31. Mai 2012)

Hab heute ein F1 2012 gesehen. die selben, sogar schlechtere Nähte als an 29er oder dem 2011er von wegen doppeltverschliffen... Schreiben mas einfach auf die Homepage und passt schon. Zumindest kommt ma des so vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

